# PHPNuke Custom BBCode



## shlesscamp (May 28, 2011)

hey guys, I'm using PHPNuke Platinum 7.6.5.b as the content management for a web site I moderate. yeah I know that will probably elicit some groans but using PHPNuke is set in stone by others. in the forums I'd like to add a custom bbcode so that users can type *[tab]* and it will replace that with *&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;*. just a simple, cross-browser-compatible way of indenting single lines at the beginning of paragraphs.

if you have an idea for a better way to do this, I'm all ears. but I would still like to know how to add custom bbcodes. I tried editing the /includes/nbbcodes.php file by copy/pasting another bbcode and editing it to what I wanted, butit had no result. truth be told, I'm in over my head so cautiously changing things and testing to try and figure out what works. so far, no dice, so what do you suggest?


----------

